# MS Works 6.0 out of memory when printing



## Barbo (Apr 24, 2007)

Win. Xp, when print a spreadsheet in Works 6.0 get out of memory. Need to answer Ok then it prints. (have updated driver, etc.) please help. thanks


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

What type of printer are you printing to?

Check the advanced settings for your printer, and look for the amount of memory that XP lists for your printer. If you lower this number to the actual amount of memory in your printer (if known), this problem should go away. If you lower it to "0", then you would be forcing XP to use the PC memory instead of printer memory, and this may also work.


----------



## Barbo (Apr 24, 2007)

Printing HP6940 - no option to change resolution. Hope you can help. thanks Barbo


----------



## djangojazz (Apr 11, 2006)

Barbo said:


> Printing HP6940 - no option to change resolution. Hope you can help. thanks Barbo


I got a similar error when using Works back in the day, I would recommend in the future not using works first but if you are on a budget that is okay. Generally Works doesn't like moving things or archiving and in my own incident I got a similar message simply from a time I backed up a bunch of Works Word Processing files, shut off works, shut down. When restarting the computer it had a similar message. I then put the cd in, recopied the files, saw that works was fine, deleted them, opened works saw it didn't give the error, then shut down. Possibly that could work in that our printers HP 1200 and HP 1300 at the time would give a similar message and try to print 1 through 16,345 from some reason. All though all logic would point to it being an internal memory of the printer it's not always the case. A simpler test would be to try to print a bunch of another program and see if it prints fine, EG: go to a web document here or elsewhere that has over 10 pages. Does the printer get mad when printing a lot of HTML pages? If not you can narrow down it's Works. Keep in mind I have used works at home and offices from 1996 to 2004 and I have never been happy with it's performance or being able to have other offices work with it easily.

I would say if you are on the budget conscious side try openoffice.org. They have word processors, spreadsheets, and demos just like office from what I hear.


----------



## Barbo (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, for the suggestions. Since we have our financial reports on Works, we really need to keep using this program. When we answer the question (out of memory, press cancel), it does print, but it is really annoying.


----------



## djangojazz (Apr 11, 2006)

Barbo said:


> Thanks, for the suggestions. Since we have our financial reports on Works, we really need to keep using this program. When we answer the question (out of memory, press cancel), it does print, but it is really annoying.


Then if you have the disk I would probably backup and reinstall. I recommend this rather than further troubleshooting because Works is relatively small and easy to reinstall. If you do not have the disk I would further try to see does it do this in all formats under works? If it does then you have to assume that it is works as a program and the fix is to find out what it is causing. Have you ever stopped or started your print spooler since this weird activity started? If it happens again, if it is occurring before hitting the okay to print. Go Start>Control Panel>Administration Tools>Services. Find Print Spooler, hit stop or restart, start it again. Sometimes the print spooler does occasionally get confused with dealing with your programs and printer drivers and restarting it would be a good idea in a troubleshooting environment.


----------



## Barbo (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, I will try the spool first, then reinstall. Sounds like it could be the fix.
Thanks for your help. I'll let you know --- Barbo


----------

